# GROUPE E.L.A/GENERAL MOTORS CAR SHOW.. MAY, 31, 2014



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)

*WE HAVE SET THE DATE FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL GROUPE E.L.A/GENERAL MOTORS CAR SHOW IN RANCHO CUCAMONGA. MAY 31 2014. LETS MADE IT BIGGER THEN LAST YEAR. GENERAL MOTORS LOVE IT AND HAVE ASK US BACK. THERE WILL BE LIVE MUSIC AGAIN, DJ, FOOD, RAFFLES,50/50, OVER 3,000 PEOPLE CAME OUT THAT DAY TO LOOK AT ALL THE CARS....... FLYERS WILL BE COMING OUT SOON. SO KEEP THAT DATE OPEN.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Will definitely be there!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lets do it again. Had a blast at last years show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bump it up!!!


----------



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)

ttt:wave:flyer to come:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)

bump:yessad:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Date saved.....:yes:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

Good Show TTT for GROUPE E.L.A


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo DJ Productions....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be a good show.....again.


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Mark your calendars...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Ranfla48 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## tropicalpunch (Jul 14, 2008)

Count Mendoza Sno Cones In.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Back TTT ^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

tropicalpunch said:


> Count Mendoza Sno Cones In.:thumbsup:




Qvo...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes: SOUNDS GREAT!!







:wave:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

^ UP ^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj will be in the house playing yesterday's music.....keeping it alive.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Xmas Eve bump....


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## bombclub1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds good Group !


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj will be in the house playing yesterday's music.....keeping it alive.




:yes:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

back up to the top... GROUPE!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:rant:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mr beefy said:


> :rant:



:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

Please Post some pictures from last year


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mr beefy said:


> :rant:


:wave:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj will be in the house playing yesterday's music.....keeping it alive.


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big big silly string fight with the kids going down.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale...


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big silly string fight jumping off......with the kids


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Flyer coming in February...gona be a good show dont miss out


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be bigger than last year.....and last year was pretty big.:yes::yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Groupe CC.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

memories oc will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Groupe ELA


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

GROUPE!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

GROUPE E.L.A TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to all the gente planning on attending this show.....it's gonna be a firme one.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

GROUPE E.L.A


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> GROUPE E.L.A


TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

ACCESSORYFREAK said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 yes sir we are starting that cruise up again in march...will post dates and time soon....TTTGROUPE E.L.A


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> GROUPE E.L.A


TTT


----------



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)

THE FLYERS ARE HERE..... I WILL SET UP A NEW THREAD.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> TTT


GROUPE E.L.A TTT,


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey is this still going on?


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

waytoofonky said:


> Hey is this still going on?


yes sir its going down may 31 flyers will be out soon and posted on here


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> GROUPE E.L.A TTT,


^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to all the gente...l


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sup....:wave:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

68RIVIERA said:


> *WE HAVE SET THE DATE FOR THE 3RD ANNUAL GROUPE E.L.A/GENERAL MOTORS CAR SHOW IN RANCHO CUCAMONGA. MAY 31 2014. LETS MADE IT BIGGER THEN LAST YEAR. GENERAL MOTORS LOVE IT AND HAVE ASK US BACK. THERE WILL BE LIVE MUSIC AGAIN, DJ, FOOD, RAFFLES,50/50, OVER 3,000 PEOPLE CAME OUT THAT DAY TO LOOK AT ALL THE CARS....... FLYERS WILL BE COMING OUT SOON. SO KEEP THAT DATE OPEN.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


*Looks to be another good one*!


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Going to be a great show...the flyer is ready and should be up really soon :thumbsup:GROUPE E.L.A


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Great job Latin....but put this in a whole new thread...........:rant:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flyers are out...:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Great job Latin....but put this in a whole new thread...........:rant:


:roflmao:


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

GROUPE E.L.A :thumbsup:


----------



## lilmama92336 (Aug 31, 2011)

Imperial LA will be there


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

lilmama92336 said:


> Imperial LA will be there


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Groupe... back TTT from page 3


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> GROUPE E.L.A :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DriveBye213 (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


DriveBye213 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

BUMP


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:h5:


ray&son said:


> BUMP


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT


----------

